# Training...



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

It seems I have unwittingly trained our rats to understand "home time". 

I have them out on the couch with me and, when I think they've had enough, I ask them individually if it's home time... Lil' Buddy runs up onto my shoulder, and Ratatouille runs into my lap. It's so cute! I'm such a proud "mum" right now!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

haha. the words that people pick for some things always cracks me up. like i tell my dogs to sit pretty, and bring me their squidgy (it's a rawhide bone, but they get kind of squidgy after they've been gnawed on a while), and ask dakota to creep to me (she lays on her tummy and drags herself to me, it's hilarious). i was thinking about what i would like to teach my rats. picasso can kind of dance (where she stands up tall and wiggles around) so i'm thinking of training her to do it on command, lol.


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Cute.


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

OnlyOno said:


> picasso can kind of dance (where she stands up tall and wiggles around) so i'm thinking of training her to do it on command, lol.


that is too cute! my goodness.


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

I like that idea Donna! I will try that with my ratties. I trained my Chihuahua to pee on command. LOL .. I just put her out and say "go pee" and she will. Saves all that time of sniffing around for 15 minutes. Now if ONLY the ratties could pee on command in their litter box!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

haha, pee on command. i wish.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

OnlyOno said:


> picasso can kind of dance (where she stands up tall and wiggles around) so i'm thinking of training her to do it on command, lol.


You really need to record that for us, if you manage it!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

ratvocate said:


> I like that idea Donna! I will try that with my ratties. I trained my Chihuahua to pee on command. LOL .. I just put her out and say "go pee" and she will. Saves all that time of sniffing around for 15 minutes. Now if ONLY the ratties could pee on command in their litter box!


If only! If you can work out how to do that one, you could make a lot of money! :lol:


----------



## ratluver25 (Jun 22, 2007)

mabe u can wait for them to pee then say pee and giv em a treat but probably wont work.


----------

